

NSA delayed anti-leak software at base where Snowden worked -officials - unreal37
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/18/us-usa-security-snowden-software-idUSBRE99H10620131018

======
unreal37
The reason it was delayed: lack of bandwidth within the NSA.

The agency which is recording every email and telephone call across the world
is claiming lack of bandwidth to install internal security software. Let that
soak in for a bit.

